# Au Gres R. experience & Rifle R. questions



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Last Fri afternoon I headed toward Luzerne to finish my cabin floor project. Because it was soooo nice, I decided to grab my steel/salmon flyrod and fool around near Whittemore and below m55 on the Au Gres and East Branch of the Au Gres. Although I saw a couple fish, I had no hook-ups. I was really on a scouting mission. I have not been to that section of the East Branch in years and it was kinda disappointing to see that Nat Gypsum bought up all that land and closed the road just east of the EBofAG (yes... its been that long since I have been there). I remember when the road going down to the bridge below More Trout got closed and that was a bummer, ya had to walk 1/4 mile to the river. I guess it all was inevitable, I watched that area go from a reasonable decent steelhead stream to a madhouse from the 70's into the 80's. 

And life goes on... 

But, I do have a question... Any of you river die hards hit the Rifle for lake run browns? I would be more than willing to swap a trip or two on the Au Sable mainstream during the hennie, drake, or hex hatch for some direct info on the LRB fishery in the Rifle. I would even "personally" take you down "my home waters" on the Au Sable in my drift boat in return. 

BTW... I did get three coats of poly on my cabin floor on Sat and Sun  as is evidence by my gallery pic's (so you know what the accomodations would be for that fly fishing trip ! I'm serious !! ) 

Thanks folks... just looking to expand my opportunities in that area with minimal impact on "your secret fishing hole".


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

hennies in a drifter.. [email protected] gimmie a shout or pm me


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

BURKSEE --- your pm box is full

SIDESHOW --- you've got mail (pm)


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

OK, I've cleaned'er out. Thought I was under the limit. 

I'm no computer wiz, Anyone know what the "limit" is? Does this include your "sent" box as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i believe the limit is 50, I know it was 30 but i think that changed, could be wrong, but don't quote me on it, but i know for sure that it includes your sent box.

steve


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

My inbox is full at 10 messages, both sent and saved. Is something wrong with my pm box?


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Are you sure you don't have old emails (beyond 30 days) that are in your inbox or sent. Make sure you check that.

Zob


----------

